# Temperment Traits for a Therapy Dog



## Adolph

My husband and I are looking at a litter of 14 puppies. Both parents come from a long line of Schutzhunde 3 Titles. I would like to use the dog in Mental Health Therapy treatment.

I am not sure what personality traits would make a good therapy dog. I know about temperment tests, but what I am wanting are thoughts from breeders who have chosen a puppy for families specific for therapy work, and what traits they felt would work best and why?

We went yesterday and looked at the puppies, will go again this weekend, and will make our finale decision in 3 weeks. The breeder is German, and is not completely understanding my translation.

I can see a large range of personalities in the puppies, but I am not sure which traits would really work best.

Input would be very appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Amy 
[email protected]


----------



## AgileGSD

What made you decide on a GSD for this job? I'm not trying to be discouraging but IMO GSDs are often not the best choice if Therapy work is your top priority. GSDs bond very strongly to their people but as adults, tend to be quite aloof towards outsiders. They will tolerate petting and the such from friendly strangers but seeking out such interactions is not characteristic of the breed. Good Therapy Dogs tend to be dogs who are more outgoing and friendly by nature. That isn't to say their aren't GSDs out there that don't meet the breed standard temperament wise and would be more well suited to the job but you shouldn't count on getting such a dog when looking at this breed. GSD puppies are often quite friendly to everyone until they mature, at which point they develop the common aloof attitude towards strangers. So it would be really hard to choose a GSD puppy for friendliness, as that is a trait that often changes with age. 

I'd suggest looking into breeds that are known for being very friendly, sweet, non-guarding breeds for a Therapy Dog. A lot of the sporting breeds would be well suited for the job, as would Rough or Smooth Collies.


----------



## Adolph

*Agile Thank You*

Hello Agile, The GDS is what my husband grew up with and wants. Thank you for your insight regarding their personality.


----------



## W.Oliver

AgileGSD said:


> What made you decide on a GSD for this job? I'm not trying to be discouraging but IMO GSDs are often not the best choice if Therapy work is your top priority.




With all due respect....you must not know very many good GSDs? In my opinion, a GSD of solid nerve, properly socialized and trained can bite the bad guy in the morning and sooth the sick in the afternoon of the same day.


----------



## ILGHAUS

My next dog will be a GSD of course and will also be worked as a Therapy Dog along with other jobs. 

Best thing is to go with a breeder who knows their lines and knows their dogs and is one that you trust. Tell them what you need in your dog and then have them pick out a pup for you.


----------



## W.Oliver

ILGHAUS said:


> Best thing is to go with a breeder who knows their lines and knows their dogs and is one that you trust. Tell them what you need in your dog and then have them pick out a pup for you.


Amen.:angel:


----------



## W.Oliver

For the therapy dog folks asking themselves why I would drop my leash to take a photo when both activities would be considered inappropriate in therapy work.....the patient is my brother.


----------



## AgileGSD

W.Oliver said:


> With all due respect....you must not know very many good GSDs? In my opinion, a GSD of solid nerve, properly socialized and trained can bite the bad guy in the morning and sooth the sick in the afternoon of the same day.


 Good GSDs are not supposed to care about strangers, not supposed to be terribly interactive with them. IMO that isn't an ideal trait for a therapy dog, where the patients tend to want the dog to pay attention to them. Jora passed TDI and Delta tests without an issue but she wouldn't have made a good therapy dog because she wouldn't have been interested in interacting with strangers in any meaningful way. IMO that is a correct GSD temperament. What she was good at was kid-dog safety education - she did tricks and the kids never noticed that she didn't pay attention to them when they were petting her  My Collie would have been a perfect Therapy Dog though. He loved everyone and was very sensitive to people's emotions - typical of the breed and perfect for Therapy work.


----------



## Xeph

> Good GSDs are not supposed to care about strangers, not supposed to be terribly interactive with them.


Ding! Beyond puppy hood (where I would be concerned if the puppy WEREN'T happy, wiggly, and wanting anybody to pet it), the German Shepherd Dog is supposed to be ALOOF. They are not supposed to make indiscriminate friendships.

This is also known as, I agree with AgileGSD.

It's not to say GSDs can't be therapy dogs....they can...they just generally don't have the correct temperament for the breed, or they just tolerate others petting them and talking to them.


----------



## W.Oliver

AgileGSD said:


> .....wouldn't have been interested in interacting with strangers in any meaningful way.


Your comments on an aloof GSD temperament are accurate and given the only other breed I have ever owned is a Collie, I see your rational as reasonable.....but....meaningful interaction is determined by the patient. With many of the patients Dayna and I visit...aloof is a good thing. The dog accepts all contact, but does not typically initiate. This allows my deaf, dumb, and blind patient to approach on his terms. Even the most subtle bit of eagerness results in him pulling away....he won't engage the Golden because he overwhelms him. When a patient, like my brother with cerebral palsy, has a condition that limits their range of motion...again aloof is a good thing because he can stroke the dog in his clumsy way...on his terms. Although he likes the Golden because he is soft....as would be a Collie....so I'll give ya that.


----------



## kitmcd

I am picking up my new GS puppy on Sat. While the primary reason I chose a GS was that I have wanted one for 50 years, I also would like to explore therapy with her if her personality meshes with it. I work with homebound senior citizens and so many love dogs but are unable to keep one due to their physical limitations. I do hope that my new puppy will be suitable for this work. (I plan on starting her with my 80 year old mother and her friends, lol)

I read of a GS in eastern NC who works with children with reading disabilities ....just sits patiently and allows the children to read out loud to her. The article said that it has helped tremendously with giving the children confidence and a way to practice out loud without fear of derision.


----------



## tsteves

kitmcd said:


> I read of a GS in eastern NC who works with children with reading disabilities ....just sits patiently and allows the children to read out loud to her. The article said that it has helped tremendously with giving the children confidence and a way to practice out loud without fear of derision.


I have heard this story too. I have heard some pretty nice stories about GSD's in therapy work. I think the aloof trait would prove to be useful in quite a few therapy situations such as the reading one.


----------



## W.Oliver

Folks, therapy dog work isn't so much about the dog as it is about breaking the monotony of an institutional day where the handler simply uses the dog to leverage conversation out of the patient and lighten their day....maybe to forget the problems of the moment and reminisce about the Collie they had as a kid.

I have several standard lines I use as often as I can when entering a hospital room with Dayna. She is a female, but the average person always assumes the masculine when they meet a GSD...ever notice that? Anyway, one of my favorite lines to use relates to this masculinity thing....nine out of ten little old ladies will say, "what a handsome boy" or something to that affect, to which I always answer, "well thank you!, how do you like my dog?" If their children are in the room, which they typically are...I usually follow-up with, "ya know, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with you hittin' on me with the kids here." or "I like to get to know a girl before she starts hittin' on me." Normally the little old lady will come back with some smart remark about the dog not me, and I break into a conversation about how she is a girl and naturally I would assume the comment was for me.....Key to this whole exchange is the fact that I am homely, and to assume the handsome comment was for me gets folks laughing and forgetting problems...even if for a moment.

Adolph....don't let anyone tell you what a GSD can't do.

Who was it that said??...a GSD isn't best at anything, but it is second best at everything.


----------



## tsteves

W.Oliver said:


> Folks, therapy dog work isn't so much about the dog as it is about breaking the monotony of an institutional day where the handler simply uses the dog to leverage conversation out of the patient and lighten their day....maybe to forget the problems of the moment and reminisce about the Collie they had as a kid.
> 
> I have several standard lines I use as often as I can when entering a hospital room with Dayna. She is a female, but the average person always assumes the masculine when they meet a GSD...ever notice that? Anyway, one of my favorite lines to use relates to this masculinity thing....nine out of ten little old ladies will say, "what a handsome boy" or something to that affect, to which I always answer, "well thank you!, how do you like my dog?" If their children are in the room, which they typically are...I usually follow-up with, "ya know, I'm not sure I'm comfortable with you hittin' on me with the kids here." or "I like to get to know a girl before she starts hittin' on me." Normally the little old lady will come back with some smart remark about the dog not me, and I break into a conversation about how she is a girl and naturally I would assume the comment was for me.....Key to this whole exchange is the fact that I am homely, and to assume the handsome comment was for me gets folks laughing and forgetting problems...even if for a moment.
> 
> Adolph....don't let anyone tell you what a GSD can't do.
> 
> Who was it that said??...a GSD isn't best at anything, but it is second best at everything.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:: Very nicely said. I LOVE the quote!


----------



## Adolph

*Perspective*

I really appreciate everyone comments. This is a huge deal for our family. Foremost the dog is a family member, if I am lucky, I will be able to use him as a therapy dog.

My favorite comment was "breaking the monotony of an institutional day where the handler simply uses the dog to leverage conversation out of the patient and lighten their day....maybe to forget the problems of the moment and reminisce about the Collie they had as a kid." I am a psychotherapist, so putting this perspective was well warranted.

As I read everyone's comments I think the main character trait I am really wanting is "confidence." When I use that word, I do not mean to insinuate "assertiveness." For example, I used the Vollard Temperament Test to choose my Chihuahua. I LOVE this dog, and he loves everyone in the family. However, he is not confident around outsiders. I have trained him to sit quietly on my lap when we are in large situations, but as Children rush to pet him (and it always happens) because he is so darn cute, he shakes. He has also transitioned to growling, instead of barking when "scary" loud noises creep into the house.

The breeder is German, he and the club (different from the US) are confident in the lines of this litter for them all being good candidates. Their focus is more about how we bond with a specific dog, because the commitment is forever. This is the reason we have to go and meet with the puppies 3 times.

There is a puppy we all initially liked, and trust me, out of 14 puppies that was an interesting endeavor. The reason for this particular puppy was because he licked each person in my family who picked him up. He laid calmly on our laps. He was the only one not jumping all over us biting us with their razor puppy teeth (6 weeks old). While the other puppies were being puppies, he sat off to the side calmly watching the chaos. I am not sure what I was really seeing, and of course the puppy could be a total hellion and was having an off day. I am wondering if I am seeing a "confident" puppy or a "submissive" type of puppy.

Please feel free to add you input, I am not easily offended, and anything you offer in way of advice is helpful.


----------



## Adolph

*All Good Candidates*



ILGHAUS said:


> My next dog will be a GSD of course and will also be worked as a Therapy Dog along with other jobs.
> 
> Best thing is to go with a breeder who knows their lines and knows their dogs and is one that you trust. Tell them what you need in your dog and then have them pick out a pup for you.


Generally, I would agree. Except in this case, the breeder feels all the puppies will make an ideal candidates. Which is why the breed club choose this line of puppies for us to choose from. To him, us bonding with a puppy is more important then him "possibly" becoming a therapy dog. Germans tend to take ownership very seriously.

The puppies all have different personalities, but the breeder feels the line produces smart, confident off spring. Also, everyone (club members) seems to agree it is impossible to tell how a puppies will actually end up, because environment and training have lot to do with the end product. Basically, the breeder is confident in the genetics disposition of these puppies.


----------



## ladylaw203

working lines or high lines? The only problem I see is one I see with pups as any working dog. Pups are a crap shoot with regard to hips,elbows etc. The dog must must have rock solid nerves so they need to be tested for sound sensitivity. bang some pots together and see the reaction. there are limitations to tests for pups but that is one thing you can do . Eval the parents. See if they are solid. I assume both parents are titled?


----------



## Adolph

*ladylaw203*

Both parents are German Titled in Schutzhund, and the club is very active in preserving the old German Traditions. The dogs are consider working dogs. That is about all I fully understand in regards to that sport.

In regards to hips and elbows:

Mom + 3 generations back all have the following rating: HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1)

Dad + 3 generations back all have the following rating: HD-SV: HD a-normal (a1) except 3 dogs in the line that have: HD-SV: HD a-fast normal (a2)


----------



## cliffson1

A sound German Shepherd is very capable of being a good therapy dog....especially if it is balanced in drives and rock solid in nerve.


----------



## Adolph

ladylaw203 said:


> working lines or high lines? The only problem I see is one I see with pups as any working dog. Pups are a crap shoot with regard to hips,elbows etc. The dog must must have rock solid nerves so they need to be tested for sound sensitivity. bang some pots together and see the reaction. there are limitations to tests for pups but that is one thing you can do . Eval the parents. See if they are solid. I assume both parents are titled?


Lawlady,

The funny thought of banging pots and pans and having all 14 pups charge me, is a comical thought. 

I appreciate the wise suggestion. I am trying to figure out how to separate the puppies into categories, so I know what I am looking at, and not get too confused. There were at least three puppies that seemed to have a more aggressive playing stance and were relentless with tugging on my shirt. One particular boy made sure he had everyone's attention. Both my husband and son, remember that boy - I picked him up a few times to look him in the eyes and distract him, and he had good eye contact, but likely he would be handful for a novice like me.

Is it possible to get a dog that can read my mind? LOL!


----------



## ladylaw203

haha yes,but sometimes those banging pans causes one to tuck tail and run. Now if he stops and comes back, fine. if he hides under a bush or something, he could have nerve issues. 
I gunfire test all of my litters and they are exposed to a lot of noise as pups. I am always looking.


----------



## Adolph

*Guns*

Ladylaw - excellent suggestions. Thank You. 

My hopes are to have the dog around soldiers at Landsthul, and I will be bringing him or her into crowds, so the noise test is a great idea.

LOL - let me think how to explain this to the breeder and club members. Good thing they are Schutzhund trainers and have a nice sense of humor.

Ok I am off to figure out about the difference between stock and long stock. A couple of the puppies had fuller coats, and the group there kept using the word long hair (American Translation from German), but there are no long hair dogs in the pedigree, so I think what they meant is that the coats are going to be a plusher stock, because at a few points they said it was too hard to tell at that age. I can see the father of the puppies has a denser/fuller coat, and mom has a sick straight type of coat...

The things I am learning.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## ladylaw203

The breeders will know how to test for sound sensitivity. 
A true long coat will be larger than the rest and have bigger bone. It will be obvious.


----------



## Adolph

Thank you everyone for your advice and wisdom. We did conduct a series of tests, and the puppy we chose happen to be the one that came to the loud sound and sat next to my legs without any fear. It came down between two puppies, a boy and a girl. This Saturday we will be introducing our new girl to our home. 

I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## EJQ

AgileGSD said:


> What made you decide on a GSD for this job? I'm not trying to be discouraging but IMO GSDs are often not the best choice if Therapy work is your top priority. GSDs bond very strongly to their people but as adults, tend to be quite aloof towards outsiders. They will tolerate petting and the such from friendly strangers but seeking out such interactions is not characteristic of the breed. Good Therapy Dogs tend to be dogs who are more outgoing and friendly by nature. That isn't to say their aren't GSDs out there that don't meet the breed standard temperament wise and would be more well suited to the job but you shouldn't count on getting such a dog when looking at this breed. GSD puppies are often quite friendly to everyone until they mature, at which point they develop the common aloof attitude towards strangers. So it would be really hard to choose a GSD puppy for friendliness, as that is a trait that often changes with age.
> 
> I'd suggest looking into breeds that are known for being very friendly, sweet, non-guarding breeds for a Therapy Dog. A lot of the sporting breeds would be well suited for the job, as would Rough or Smooth Collies.





W.Oliver said:


> With all due respect....you must not know very many good GSDs? In my opinion, a GSD of solid nerve, properly socialized and trained can bite the bad guy in the morning and sooth the sick in the afternoon of the same day.


Oh My! I must agree with W.Oliver - I don't think you know very much about GSDs. The overwhelming majority of TDI dogs in our area are GSDs.

_"GSDs bond very strongly to their people but as adults, tend to be quite aloof towards outsiders."_

If that's what you think, you need to rethink. There is no reason why a GSD should be aloof! If I encounter one that is, I know that there hasn't been the proper training and socialization.

When I choose a puppy from one of our litters that I intend to train as a therapy dog, I pick the alpha. I know that this dog will have the confidence to do well in any situation. No fear, no stress. My girls are proof of it. We are involved in a reading program at a local inner city school. In addition we visit three psychiatric centers. In the school we encounter pre-K kids up to six graders. One of the psych centers that we visit is a lock-down facility. My girls don't know what a stranger is. Nothing rattles them.

When you visit the breeder, check out the parents and spend as much time as possible observing the litter. Go back several times. Be clear about what you are looking for and get the opinion of the breeder.

Doing therapy work is one of the most rewarding things you'll do.

Good Luck!


----------

